# 2014 Synapse Questions



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

A few LBS have the 2014 models on sale, any big difference between the 2014 to 2015? Just looking for the Carbon 105

Second question is about sizing. I know I need to try different sizes but different sizes are at different shops on the opposite side of town. What size is more likely to fit me better? 56 or 58. I am 5,11/6 feet tall with cycling inseam of 34(placing a book between my legs while just wearing socks). 

How does it fit compared to a caad 10. I have a 2013 caad 10 in a 56 which is a good size, if anything I would need a little bit bigger, definitely not smaller. So if the Synapse is relatively smaller then I'll check out the 58. If its a larger then the 56.

Thanks for any input. 

Also are we allowed to talk prices? What would be a good deal for this bike here in Canada?


----------



## Rip Van Cycle (Jun 11, 2012)

As a recent purchaser of such a bike (see this post]), perhaps I can comment some...

Obviously, 2014 should be less expensive. I also think the 2014 color is cooler. [This is really personal preference-- I've noted that others think the 2015 colors are more special/unique.] 

As the response two posts after my linked post indicates, it looks like the biggest functional difference is that Cannondale has jettisoned the thinner proprietary seatpost in favor of one more consistent with industry-standard.

56 or 58? I dunno- test ride 'em, I'd say. Can only speak from my own experience- which is that I'm 6'0" with pretty long arms and short-ish legs-- and am completely comfortable on a 58.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

I also like the colors better on the 2014. Wondering if the 105 5800 is worth the wait. 

Not sure how I'm proportioned. I think My arms or torso is a little shorter. Anyway I was fitted on a Caad10 56 but that probably doesn't help with the synapse. I tried to compare the two online, seems like the synapse is smaller but I'm not sure.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm also curious what size handlebars and cranks come with the different sizes. Can't find them on the site but I do remember the handlebars where quite wide for my 56 caad10


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

sheepherder said:


> I'm also curious what size handlebars and cranks come with the different sizes. Can't find them on the site but I do remember the handlebars where quite wide for my 56 caad10


Nearly all Cannondale road bikes in a 56cm and 58cm size come with 44cm c-to-c handlebars. 54cm gomes with 42cm c-to-c bars, I do not recall what the smallest and largest frame sizes come with.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The frames are unchanged between 2014 and 2015 models, they still use the smaller than most seatposts (which is good and bad, good as it it does smooth things as it was intended but limits choice).

I think Cannondale specs handlebars that are on the wide side but that's personal and I like narrower bars personally. My 56 Evo came with 44, my 54 Synapse came with 42 (both measured center-to-center at the hoods, some bars get wider at the drops). I changed the bar on my Evo to something that's close to 38, I'm sticking with the 42 on the Synapse for now, wider might be good on gravel/dirt/rough roads.

54 and 56 come with 172.5 cranks, not sure about the 58.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

Dan Gerous said:


> The frames are unchanged between 2014 and 2015 models, they still use the smaller than most seatposts (which is good and bad, good as it it does smooth things as it was intended but limits choice).
> 
> I think Cannondale specs handlebars that are on the wide side but that's personal and I like narrower bars personally. My 56 Evo came with 44, my 54 Synapse came with 42 (both measured center-to-center at the hoods, some bars get wider at the drops). I changed the bar on my Evo to something that's close to 38, I'm sticking with the 42 on the Synapse for now, wider might be good on gravel/dirt/rough roads.
> 
> 54 and 56 come with 172.5 cranks, not sure about the 58.


How come your evo is 56 and the synapse is 54? Are the two similar in size?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

sheepherder said:


> How come your evo is 56 and the synapse is 54? Are the two similar in size?


No, sizes are closer if you stay with the same frame sizes between each models (most important measure IMO is the horizontal top tube). I was on a 54 SuperSix a few years ago and was fine, the 56 is an experiment to try a longer cockpit and a more aggressive position. Saddle-to-bar drop is similar on both, the top tube is longer on my Evo but my saddle is a little further forward, kind of a more TT position (not that much obviously). The position on my 54 is more relaxed. And you know what? My SuperX is a 52!  But the SuperX 52 is sized closer to a 54 road model. I'm flexible in many senses of the word.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> The frames are unchanged between 2014 and 2015 models, they still use the smaller than most seatposts (which is good and bad, good as it it does smooth things as it was intended but limits choice).
> 
> I think Cannondale specs handlebars that are on the wide side but that's personal and I like narrower bars personally. My 56 Evo came with 44, my 54 Synapse came with 42 (both measured center-to-center at the hoods, some bars get wider at the drops). I changed the bar on my Evo to something that's close to 38, I'm sticking with the 42 on the Synapse for now, wider might be good on gravel/dirt/rough roads.
> 
> 54 and 56 come with 172.5 cranks, not sure about the 58.


First off 27.2 seatposts are not limiting at all, and were the norm just a few years ago. there are plenty of really high end seatposts in 27.2mm. I have a Thomson Masterpiece in my Evo.

Handlebars are measured at the end of the drops not at the brake lever mounting position. Even though all handlebar manufacturers measure at the end of the bars, some use center to center and others use outside to outside. they will be slight differences in bar width, for example a typical 42cm c-to-c bar measures exactly that, a 44cm o-to-o bar will measure 42.5cm c-to-c or maybe a shade less.

58cm comes with 172.5 cranks also.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Synapse has 25.4mm seat post.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

trauma-md said:


> Synapse has 25.4mm seat post.



Interesting in this day and age. I have read Spesh has stuck with the 27.2 on the Roubiax for compliance reasons. I guess a 25.4 is more of the same concept?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

WheresWaldo said:


> First off 27.2 seatposts are not limiting at all, and were the norm just a few years ago. there are plenty of really high end seatposts in 27.2mm. I have a Thomson Masterpiece in my Evo.
> 
> Handlebars are measured at the end of the drops not at the brake lever mounting position. Even though all handlebar manufacturers measure at the end of the bars, some use center to center and others use outside to outside. they will be slight differences in bar width, for example a typical 42cm c-to-c bar measures exactly that, a 44cm o-to-o bar will measure 42.5cm c-to-c or maybe a shade less.
> 
> 58cm comes with 172.5 cranks also.


That's the thing, 27.2 are very common yes, but the Synapse uses a 25.4mm seatpost (yes, smaller diameter is for added compliance/confort). I think Thomson is one of the rare companies that do make that small size but only in their Elite so you don't save much weight (although you do get a much better head design than the FSA SL-K). Personally I'm not a big fan of the look of Thomson posts, especially the setback models, but that's superficially speaking and my personal opinion... Also, some BMX have such small seatposts but, most BMX posts weigh a ton and are stiff as hell! Not sure anyone would want these on a Synapse.

And not all companies measure bars the same way. Some measure c-to-c at the drops (FSA for exemple), some measure them c-to-c at the hoods/brake perch (Zipp for exemple) then some bars flare out at the drops (so a 44 FSA is similar to a 42 Zipp), some dont... and then some measure them outside-to-outside at the drops and some o-to-o at the hoods (Deda measures o-to-o and don't really flare out). So for exemple, a 42 Deda is much narrower than a 42 Zipp and a 42 Enve Road bar is much wider than most as they do flare out but are measured c-to-c at the hoods while their Aero bars flare even more but are measured at the drops, go figure... It's one of these things where there's no standard way to measure so if you're after a precise fit, check how bars are measured before ordering. My Evo size 56 came with 44 Enve bars but it felt more like other companies 46 bars... So even though they were 44 and I replaced them with another brand's 40, I actually narrowed the bars by a whopping 8cm! My Synapse has Cannondale branded bars, 42 c-to-c at the drops but pretty much 42 c-to-c at the hoods too.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I couldn't pass up a 2014 Synapse HiMod Disc the LBS had for 33% off list; I priced out the parts and couldn't build the same bike with the same parts bought on the interweb for that price. So that gives you some idea of what year end close out bikes can go for.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I have the 2014 Synapse Carbon 105. One of the biggest differences nobody mentioned yet between the 2014 and 2015 is that all of the 2015 carbons are now 11-speeds (11-32T). The 2014's only had 11-speeds for Ultegras and above, otherwise 10-speeds (11-28T or 12-30T).


----------



## downhillmania (Feb 22, 2011)

Lombard said:


> I have the 2014 Synapse Carbon 105. One of the biggest differences nobody mentioned yet between the 2014 and 2015 is that all of the 2015 carbons are now 11-speeds (11-32T). The 2014's only had 11-speeds for Ultegras and above, otherwise 10-speeds (11-28T or 12-30T).


Not all 2014 Synapse came with 10. Mine came with 105 11 speed though I replaced it all with Force 22.


----------



## downhillmania (Feb 22, 2011)

downhillmania said:


> Not all 2014 Synapse came with 10. Mine came with 105 11 speed though I replaced it all with Force 22.


Lombard, I stand corrected. You are certainly right it is 10 speed. I never even looked as I changed everything out right from the box. BTW it was 12-30 as well.


----------

